# Most abstract type!



## Bitterself (Mar 14, 2015)

Which type is the most abstract? I think one of the INs, but which one?


----------



## Revolver Ocelot (Feb 25, 2015)

I think the most worldly, earthy, types are ESTJs and ESFJs. So the most abstract types are their opposites, INFJs and INTJs.


----------



## Caneaster (Jan 18, 2015)

Intp/infj.


----------



## Rabid Seahorse (Mar 10, 2015)

INFJ's or ENFP's. Both are Ni/Ne dom's with aux Feeling. INTJ's and ENTP's can be really dreamy and out there, but the Thinking function seems kinda grounded.


----------



## Monteskiusz (Sep 16, 2015)

ENP's and INJ's

Any Ne/Ni dom


----------



## Energumen (Apr 24, 2015)

INTJs and INFJs.


----------



## sinaasappel (Jul 22, 2015)

Rabid Seahorse said:


> INFJ's or ENFP's. Both are Ni/Ne dom's with aux Feeling. INTJ's and ENTP's can be really dreamy and out there, but the Thinking function seems kinda grounded.


It's not the thinking functions that ground us it's the sensing inferiors that do
Ne/to just kinda lets me roam my mind and Ne itself is crazy and most the time it's a double edged sword (I'm a teen sooo...) especially with fe flying around

But if I knew an enfp they would probably be more abstract than I am probably... I say off the wall things soooo
I think infps are also on the table since I know one that can put her ideas and imagination on paper


----------



## Lucyyy (Sep 24, 2015)

INTJs, INFJs and INTPs.

Even INFPs.


----------



## Lucyyy (Sep 24, 2015)

This is just a theory:
Being abstract is associated with being intuitive (Having Ni or Ne as leading or supporting function). So all the intuitive types are abstract but some more than others.
Introverts are usually more abstract than extroverts. 
Therefore: INTJ, INFJ, INTP and INFP are more abstract than ENTJ, ENFJ, ENTP and ENFP.
Ni makes you more abstract than Ne.
So INTJ and INFJ are more abstract than INTP and INFP. 
(Also ENTJ and ENFJ are more abstract than ENTP and ENFP).
Ti associated with Ni will increase the level of abstraction. 
Therefore INFJ are more abstract than INTJ. 
INTP are more abstract than INFPs.

(ENFJ are more abstract than ENTJ. ENTP are more abstract than ENFP).

So by order:
INFJ > INTJ > INTP > INFP > ENFJ > ENTJ > ENTP > ENFP.


----------



## ViceCityGentleman (Aug 8, 2015)

As the MBTI says, the Dreamers ones:

INFJ
INFP

INFJ and INFP creates the Introverted Abstract Art (poetry, writting)

ENFJ
ENFP

ENFJ and ENFP creates the Extroverted Abstract Art (music, scenic arts)


----------



## Endologic (Feb 14, 2015)

Definitely INFP


----------



## Endologic (Feb 14, 2015)

Lucyyy said:


> This is just a theory:
> Being abstract is associated with being intuitive (Having Ni or Ne as leading or supporting function). So all the intuitive types are abstract but some more than others.
> Introverts are usually more abstract than extroverts.
> Therefore: INTJ, INFJ, INTP and INFP are more abstract than ENTJ, ENFJ, ENTP and ENFP.
> ...


Yes and no.
1. Intuitives are more abstract (N > S)
2. Percievers are more abstract (NP > NJ)
3. Introverts are more abstract (INP > ENP)
4. Feelers are more abstract as emotions don't make sense. (which makes my name ironic)

INFP > INTP > ENFP > ENTP > INFJ > INTJ > ENFJ > ENTJ > ISFP > ISTP > ESFP > ESTP > ISFJ > ISTJ > ESFJ > ESTJ

INFP is the most abstract,
ESTJ is the least abstract.


----------



## Revolver Ocelot (Feb 25, 2015)

Emologic said:


> Yes and no.
> 1. Intuitives are more abstract (N > S)
> 2. Percievers are more abstract (NP > NJ)
> 3. Introverts are more abstract (INP > ENP)
> ...


For #4 I think you might be confusing abstract for irrational. Feelings can be irrational. Abstract is not necessarily feelings. 

INFPs and INTPs lead with Fi or Ti which is a judging function.

INFJ INTJ ENFP ENTP lead with intuition so if anything the case should be made from these types. Introversion is more abstract than extroversion.


----------



## Lucyyy (Sep 24, 2015)

Revolver Ocelot said:


> For #4 I think you might be confusing abstract for irrational. Feelings can be irrational. Abstract is not necessarily feelings.
> 
> INFPs and INTPs lead with Fi or Ti which is a judging function.
> 
> INFJ INTJ ENFP ENTP lead with intuition so if anything the case should be made from these types. Introversion is more abstract than extroversion.


This makes sense. 
But introverts are more abstract than extroverts. 
So INTPs and INFPs are more abstract than ENFPs and ENTPs. 
ENFP and ENTP do have Ne as a leading function, but INTP and INFP have Ne as an aux function + introversion. 
@Emologic, 
Introverted intuition Ni makes a person more abstract than Ne. So INFPs are not the most abstract type. INFJs are, even if they are Js not Ps. It's not about the four letters, it's about their cognitive functions.


----------



## Revolver Ocelot (Feb 25, 2015)

Lucyyy said:


> This makes sense.
> But introverts are more abstract than extroverts.
> So INTPs and INFPs are more abstract than ENFPs and ENTPs.
> ENFP and ENTP do have Ne as a leading function, but INTP and INFP have Ne as an aux function + introversion.


Yep, I can go with that. I actually thought of that after I made my post but didn't feel like editing it after I submitted it.


----------



## Lucyyy (Sep 24, 2015)

Revolver Ocelot said:


> Yep, I can go with that. I actually thought of that after I made my post but didn't feel like editing it after I submitted it.


You're lazy too? :tongue:


----------



## Tetsuo Shima (Nov 24, 2014)

1. Infp
2. Intp
3. Infj
4. Intj


----------



## butus (Oct 17, 2015)

I know nothing but the situation when I try to talk to people in everyday life but when I open my mouth though inside my head everything was straightforward and made sense, i can only say random words or sentence fragments that nobody seems to understand.
once again, i know what i want to say but i have no language to communicate it. i would call it therefore abstract thinking.

Though I haven't seen yet the true definition of abstract, I don't know what it is _exactly_...
I would say it's the unexplainable explanation of subjective reality. 

Get me wrong please.


----------



## Finny (Jul 17, 2015)

ENTPs and ENFPs both have Ne as their dominant function.
The Ne functions works to create abstract theory/thought and sees all possibilities. 
So, by their dominant function, we can conclude that that ENTP and ENFP users are the most abstract.


----------



## JTHearts (Aug 6, 2013)

Any type with a superiority complex

"Look at me! look at me! I'm sooooooo abstract that makes me smart and different!"


----------

